# Just saw an episode of Cheates.



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

The Ww followed the cheater's script using such classic lines as "I only love you" "you were never there for me" "It's not what you think" and "He (husband's stepfather was blackmailing me."

Yikes.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HarryDoyle (Jan 19, 2013)

MattMatt said:


> The Ww followed the cheater's *script* using such classic lines............
> 
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That's because I'm pretty sure that show _is_ scripted. 

Even though I still have this huge fantasy where I'm with the show's camera crew and it's host, Whatshisname, and I catch my WW and the POSOM coming out of their lunchtime "loveshack". I still wonder what their reactions would have been.


----------



## BobSimmons (Mar 2, 2013)

HarryDoyle said:


> That's because I'm pretty sure that show _is_ scripted.
> 
> Even though I still have this huge fantasy where I'm with the show's camera crew and it's host, Whatshisname, and I catch my WW and the POSOM coming out of their lunchtime "loveshack". I still wonder what their reactions would have been.


I don't think the earlier episodes were scripted. Haven't seen it in a while but dudes were going to the car and coming out with guns, I believe the host got stabbed at one point, so they may be playing it safe.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

BobSimmons said:


> I don't think the earlier episodes were scripted. Haven't seen it in a while but dudes were going to the car and coming out with guns, I believe the host got stabbed at one point, so they may be playing it safe.


Sadly the confronation seemed all too real. She was shocked, she had no clue that her husband or her mother-in-law would ever find out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BobSimmons (Mar 2, 2013)

hmmm..

Is 'Cheaters' Cheating? - News from InsideEdition.com


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

I always wanted to ask Joey Greco 2 questions:

1. Did you ever tail someone, and it turned out to be totally innocent?

2. Can you ever walk into a restaurant or club, sans TV crew, and not have half the place clear out?


----------



## lifelesson01 (Nov 3, 2014)

I have never watched, but now I want to


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

They probably do not broadcast them!

But how many times does it happen on TAM that a BS with a gut feeling was wrong and the husband/wife wasn't cheating on them?

Incidentally I was intrigued to learn that Joey is qualified as a counsellor though went on to become a personal trainer.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TDSC60 (Dec 8, 2011)

MattMatt said:


> They probably do not broadcast them!
> 
> But how many times does it happen on TAM that a BS with a gut feeling was wrong and the husband/wife wasn't cheating on them?
> 
> ...


They are broadcasted on cable channels in the USA. I have seen many of them.


----------



## vellocet (Oct 18, 2013)

MattMatt said:


> The Ww followed the cheater's script using such classic lines as "I only love you" "*you were never there for me*"


If I ever get that line from anyone in the future, my reply will be, "well then you are gonna love this.....buh bye."


----------



## RV9 (Sep 29, 2014)

YouTube link?


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Rohitvikash said:


> YouTube link?


It was on a UK TV channel, not YouTube, though some episodes of Cheaters are on YouTube.


----------

